# My Black Cruze... so far



## Action Hank (Jan 9, 2013)

I like the grille! Usually not a fan of the chrome variants but that one looks nice and clean.
Overall a great looking cruze.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I'd say overall a nice job with your modding. Great taste!


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Shark fin shark fin shark fin:jump:


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That front Grille looks Good with Black Granite . Nice work .


----------

